# WMAA in San Jose Del Cabo....



## NARC (Oct 31, 2005)

You gotta get to this part of Mexico!! Though I saw no place to train with the sticks anywhere visible...so I just had to soak up the sun,sand and scenery....As you can see I did not forget to promote Arnis when I could.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

Cool!!!

But, errh that t-shirt is blocking the  view!!!
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2005)

That's great! Let 'em see your colors!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2005)

Ha! Should have had a "WMAA Gone Wild" t-shirt made and asked for models!!!

Glad you had a great time!!!


----------

